# does anyone have photos of black sand and texas holey rock



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

Hello 
Does anyone have any pictures of a tank with black sand and some texas holey rock. I setting up a tank and looking for some ideas.

Thanks Gus


----------



## TailorO (Apr 7, 2008)

my tank has black sand and half texas holey rock and half lava rock. The holey rock is a little expensive to get for me. Eventually i want to have all holey rock but it's gonna be a while :roll:


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Found all these rocks by myself when I went camping a couple of days ago

http://img401.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1004593qn8.jpg

http://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1004595mo6.jpg

About 40 some pounds and I put them in my 15. I might take some out, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## fishfanatic12 (Dec 23, 2007)

great pictures


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks those tanks are really nice, I'm just trying to get an idea of what it would look like.


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

No problem, if you need more pics I can take them


----------



## gusto (Jan 7, 2003)

any other tanks out there with black sand and THR, or just THR now I'm looking for some rockscaping Ideas.

Thanks Gus


----------

